# Download von ebooks



## HeinerPyt (29. September 2009)

Hi,

ich hofe ich bin hier richtig. 

ich würde über einen xtCommerce-shop gerne ebooks anbieten. Dazu habe ich einige Fragen:

Wie kann ich sicherstellen, das nur derjenige ein book downloaden kann, der bezahlt hat?

Welche Bezahlsysteme sollte angeboten werden?

Kann man einen Download freischalten, nach Bezahlung z. B. per Überweisung?

Wenn ja wie?

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Danke
Heiner


----------

